# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  a Real Ostarine Log

## Hydrokracker

Ok, so I've been trolling this and many other forums and noticing that every SARM log that someone posts is either A) a rep and gets "mad crazy" pure muscle gains and loses way too much fat to be realistic. B) someone who really should be focused on diet and actually training then using a research chem.

yes this is my first post. No I am not a rep. I will not mention where I got my chemicals from. so don't ask. I will however try to keep this log as scientific as possible.

----------


## Hydrokracker

backround stats 

going in I am 6'1 225 roughly 10% BF

my typical lifts are as follows
Bench 225x10 245x7 265x5 245x7 225x5
Deadlift 315x10 365x7 405x5 365x7 315x5
Squat 225x15 245x10 245x10 245x10 225x10 225x10 (yea I know I am doing ATG close foot position though to work on my outer sweep, down to parallel I squat 375 though)

I do a lot more lifts obviously but I am not going to bore everyone with the details of every single exercise. The big three should suffice.

This off-season I went from 190 6% to 230 13% using a slew of PHs spread over 3 cycles. I am taking this competition season off because I am getting married and moving, so I am continuing up with weight. Right now I'm 225 down a few pounds because of the cardio I've been doing. 

I am taking a multi, CLA, HMB, ZMA and melatonin (have been for months now).

----------


## Hydrokracker

chemical stuff....

I actually started the Ostarine and am 6 days into it already. it's in a PEG solution which makes me gag. Tastes like nail polish remover or something. *edit* I am dosing at 15mg ED and increasing to 25mg for 6 weeks or if I plateau then terminate then.

Nothing noticable yet as far as size or lifting is concerned. I don't know if this is related or not but my libido is way up and extra "volume" of fluid in that department. 

I had noticed a few days ago that my nipples were a little weird looking. yesterday they were sensitive so I started 40mg nolva ED today to combat that. I don't think its related to the Ostarine, rather the maxLMG I completed 6 weeks ago. side note, the nolva is a different company (wish the ostarine came from him) and in an ethyl solution, tastes much better, but leaves tongue numb....

----------


## Hydrokracker

So today is my 7th day. I've been dosing 15mg ostarine ED. So far no noticeable strength gains out of the ordinary. Monday's chest/bis was average. Yesterday's leg session was great, but that's normal. My weight yesterday was 222 (3# down from normal) but that could be due to a little less water consumption throughout the day (I weigh in at the gym). Cardio also no change. I ran 1.40 miles in 14:39 after blasting my legs. 

Nips more sensitive this morning. I am dosing 40mg nolva for a week then 20mg until theyre back to normal. Then I will probably continue a 10mg prevention dosage. I considered aromasin but I like the idea of my joints and liver healing a little.....

----------


## Hydrokracker

So I've read of a lot of people sleeping like shit on ostarine, but I have to say I'm sleeping like a baby and my dreams are vivid and weird. Not like Test, but definitely more memorable and I am sleeping like a rock.

I have been getting compliments in the gym, it could be due not wearing my headphones and that makes me more approachable. I don't see any changes though. I am just as full and hard as I have been. No real "on" feeling or anything like that so far. no strength gains noticable. My cardio session last night was a bit easier, felt like I could've run a bit more. 

Stepped up the dosage to 20mg today in hopes to gain some weight. staying at 40mg ED Nolva

----------


## Twin

thanks . keep us posted.

----------


## Hydrokracker

So possibly a little more strength than usual last night. Trained delts and tris so no big compound lifts, but I did more sets than usual. I was getting pissed off at all the gibronies at the gym getting in the way. That might've helped the session....

Definitely sweating like test now. Nipp sensitivity still there although diminished. I weighed 224.4 last night. Again pretty sure that's just regular water fluctuation. That's a little higher than normal. But I've also been drinking a liter or so more water a day.

My friend is also taking ostarine from then same source and he is also complaining about being thirsty all the time....

----------


## Twin

thx for the update bro.

----------


## Java Man

Ahh good youre a guy who actually goes to the gym and trains and youre sharing your ostarine experience as.it unfolds. Subbed. Really interesting read this will be (no i am not Yoda, although were distant relatives)

----------


## Twin

are you experiencing any 24/7 type of pumps type of feelings? like do you feel like you look more pumped even when you havent been to the gym that day? or not yet? very curious on this affect.

----------


## Hydrokracker

Friday's leg session was long and hot(my gym hovers around 80*F at 6pm). Strength was up slightly in squats. ATG 275x7 against my usual 265x7, but again could be a factor of recently going ATG instead of parallel. I typically squatted 315x10 335x7 355x5 parallel. Sweating more and more while training. I'm drinking 2L of water at the gym alone now. I also had a hardcore abs session with my girl and my buddy. they tore me up. Weight was 224.6 as of Friday(13 days in). No serious pump feelings, no crazy vascularity nothing really out of the ordinary.

No training on saturday or sunday. It's international chest day today. I'll post results tomorrow.

----------


## Hydrokracker

Twin, no I am not seeing pumps all day long. Outside of the gym, no difference. Except higher libido. 

Yesterday I trained chest and bi's. Absolutely no changes in strength here. I don't know why I choose to work chest on monday like all the other jabronies but yet every monday I do. So I couldn't get a bench and had to go to dumbbells instead of barbell bench press. Threw 70x12 100x12 100x10 100x7 100x5 then inclined 85x10x4 that's a little higher than normal because I didn't flat bench first. Moved on to bi's and got a pretty serious pump because I finished with 2 hammer curls drop sets across the dumbbell rack 35-30-25-20-15-10-5 until failure. insane pump when you can't curl 5lb... pretty good vascularity nothing insane or out of control though. 

Weight is still fluctuating but not in a good way. 222.6 yesterday although water intake is freaking all over the place. .5L before the gym 2.5L between the gym and cardio. usually I do 2L before 1.5-2L while at the gym.

nips aren't as sensitive so nolva is taking effect.

----------


## refused

I thought SARM's didn't aromatize and create estrogen-related side effects, so what's with the gyno symptoms?

----------


## Hydrokracker

Refused, sarms cannot aromatize because only testosterone or certain derivatives of it can. But being that sarms affect the androgen receptors estradiol levels can be increased. Notice can. I also stated in a previous post that I believe the gyno is due to the maxlmg I took 6 weeks prior to the start of the ostarine(maxlmg is a progestin based pH which also cannot aromatize yet effects prolactin)

----------


## Hydrokracker

Ugh. Typed my whole log and it got deleted when I clicked submit!!!

So yesterday I trained legs. Strength was up. Working sets after goo warmup were 255x10 275x10 275x7 225x12 225x10. Then I had a great lunge session collapsing after 4 sets instead of the usual 3.

Weighed 221.2 so I'm defintely losing weight. Strength is higher and energy is also. So I'm guessing this is what a recomp looks like. I look and feel leaner without the misery of cutting diet and loss of energy associated with it.

I didn't do cardio yesterday. But I will run 3-4 miles today.

----------


## Hydrokracker

I worked back yesterday, Everything was slightly easier. I almost don't want to believe that my strength gains are from this stuff. But it's now becoming more apparent. I ususally have to step down the weight between my lat pull down exercises. but yesterday I stayed at the same weight through 3 grips 4 sets each. cable rows also up in strength. It's honestly not a huge strength difference I only notice it because I am usually so consistent and lately I've been getting to the 10th rep and wanting more. So then I'll slightly step up the weight and then that'll fell like the weight before. I felt like shit at the gym yesterday. Didn't sleep well the night before so I was kind of out of it all day.

I ran 3.5 miles yesterday evening which is the longest I've run in a long time. I felt good throughout the run although my calves hurt from tuesday's session and after about mile 2 my quads were on fire. but lung capacity and heart rate were great.

weighted in at 222.0 yesterday. My weight is just confusing me. I really need a scale at home so I can weigh in the morning..

stepped down to 20mg Nolva yesterday. stepped up to 25mg ostarine today.

----------


## Hydrokracker

Delt destruction yesterday. Took a while to find a rhythm. I have been slacking on Anterior delts because they are a little over developed for my physique (genetically strong shoulders), so I just hit a few Arnold presses and then front raises. just kind of felt out of it until I got into my middle delt stuff. I do a lot of lateral raises. I got into the "zone" and was super high intensity. I was literally trying to hurt myself (shoulders of course). hit my rear delts pretty good also. These aren't really strength exercises for me so it's hard to judge if I am any stronger or not. I usually rep until it burns a lot.

Triceps although I felt like no matter what weight I used I wasn't hitting them well enough. I am very self concious about my symmetry and my triceps aren't. So my tricep routine usually gets me heated. yesterday was no execption. I was destroying them both but felt like there wasnt enough weight. I did my usual routine and then still had a lot of fight left in me, so I added 2 exercises seated bodyweight dips and dumbbell kickbacks. 3 sets each and they kind of just quit. had a pretty decent pump.

weighed 221.8. definitely not burning any muscle off as my size and strength feel as they are going up while weight is down. 

I will not train again until monday.

----------


## Hydrokracker

So I ran a race Saturday, 4.5 miles and 435ft of elevation change. My longest run ever and TBH it wasn't that bad. I was pretty tired after but I still cranked it out.

can't wait to train today...

----------


## white menace

> Twin, no I am not seeing pumps all day long. Outside of the gym, no difference. Except higher libido. 
> 
> Yesterday I trained chest and bi's. Absolutely no changes in strength here. I don't know why I choose to work chest on monday like all the other jabronies but yet every monday I do. So I couldn't get a bench and had to go to dumbbells instead of barbell bench press. Threw 70x12 100x12 100x10 100x7 100x5 then inclined 85x10x4 that's a little higher than normal because I didn't flat bench first. Moved on to bi's and got a pretty serious pump because I finished with 2 hammer curls drop sets across the dumbbell rack 35-30-25-20-15-10-5 until failure. insane pump when you can't curl 5lb... pretty good vascularity nothing insane or out of control though. 
> 
> Weight is still fluctuating but not in a good way. 222.6 yesterday although water intake is freaking all over the place. .5L before the gym 2.5L between the gym and cardio. usually I do 2L before 1.5-2L while at the gym.
> 
> nips aren't as sensitive so nolva is taking effect.


ive found osta to be a wet gainer, it holds a lot of water... in 3 weeks i gained over 20lbs in my first one. by the end of it i was up about 5-6 lbs
also i know that high libido feel, it makes me want to **** everything (female >5/10 ) in sight



> So I ran a race Saturday, 4.5 miles and 435ft of elevation change. My longest run ever and TBH it wasn't that bad. I was pretty tired after but I still cranked it out.
> 
> can't wait to train today...


the osta should have kicked in at most 2-3 days ago, or in the next 2 days.
thats what i have experiecne anyways at 14 days both times.
dont expect much more than .5kg a week (~1lb) so recomp with it (as far as i know you haven't specified that)

as for the gyno symptons from the previous posts, i had stage 1 before i started my first osta cycle, 2 weeks later it was gone,
hoped off about 6 weeks ago, got it again, hopped back on 2 weeks later and its gone again.
funny...

----------


## Hydrokracker

International chest day again yesterday. luckily the gym was light on the jabronies so I got a bench. No real strength differences, although no spot to watch out for me. 225x10 245x7 245x5 225x7 on flat bench then moved over to dumbbells where I was notably weaker. Normally press 95-100s after bench but the 90s seemed a little heavy. the rest of the workout went pretty well. I still feel like my intensity is higher than normal which is a great sign. I did lots of flys so I know I will be sore as shit tonight and tomrrow.

I did get a few different people compliment saying I was looking leaner which is a plus. But once I got a pump I feel like I'm looking fuller and bigger. So far I'd have to say this is by no means a miracle supp or anything even remotely close to AAS but I wouldn't discount SARMs as of yet. I am making slight gains and feel like I'm shredding fat off with my cardio. I am not cutting dieting right now so I believe the osta is facilitating the fat burning. Normally while dieting I'd be cutting about this much fat in the time frame but my strength and pumps would suffer pretty badly because of the lack of carbs. I can't say that I'd be catabolizing muscle just yet but in the next few weeks we will see.

weighed in at 222.2.

----------


## Hydrokracker

Hit legs last night. I felt like shit going in but I got it done. deadlifts 315x10 365x7 405x5 315x7 then squats 225x10 225x10 275x7 275x7 225x7. Didn't feel very great in the gym. Kind of foggy and out of breath from every exercise. Hit hams and quads pretty hard. I wouldn't say I regret the workout but I'm reminded every time i move that it was a good one. 

I am definitely leaning up. significant fat loss in my mid section which I am happy about. And I don't feel like I am losing and muscle mass. I weighed 219.6 last night. I am not happy about being under 220 as I had hoped to get to 230 from this stuff....But I'll take the fat loss and hardening anyday

----------


## Hydrokracker

Trained back yesterday. Nothing really to report. Weighed the same. Lifted the same as normal. Ran 2.25 miles after. Felt pretty decent. My diet is on point lately so I'm sure I'll be shredding the fat off.

----------


## Hydrokracker

trained shoulders yesterday. Felt pretty strong. military pressed 85x10x4 and then arnold press 65x10x4. Although no startpoint was stated for military presses, I was pretty happy with my strength and how my shoulders responded. I didn't get a weight yesterday, I'll be sure to get one tonight while I am training legs. Yea buddy. 

no other changes to report. my nipp sensitivity went down but I still think my left one is a little puffy. down a lot from originally and almost through my first 30ml of nolva. There doesn't seem to be much left in my bottle of ostarine either. Don't know if that is brand specific...which I won't mention. I am still taking 25mg ED in the morning. I usually get kind of foggy a half hour after I take it. I think its more due to me still being half asleep since I get to work at 6am....after my first cup of coffee I'm usually fine though.

----------


## Times Roman

I appreciate the diligence of your log. I don't have time right now to read the whole thing, but I too have been looking into Ost.

So it's been maybe three weeks now. In a nut shell, what have you noticed? Anything yet?

----------


## dlou

I like your log.....its about what ive experienced with s4 not really any weight gain, but cutting up for sure. ive read a few different things on combining s4 and osta. ive decided to combine and try it, however im afraid I wont get genuine osta. the company I ordered s4 from is very reputable and have used them for some time, however they don't carry osta.......I know you said you weren't going to mention where you ordered osta from, but can you atleast give some info on how to make sure its genuine stuff? thanks.

----------


## Times Roman

> I like your log.....its about what ive experienced with s4 not really any weight gain, but cutting up for sure. ive read a few different things on combining s4 and osta. ive decided to combine and try it, however im afraid I wont get genuine osta. the company I ordered s4 from is very reputable and have used them for some time, however they don't carry osta.......*I know you said you weren't going to mention where you ordered osta from, but can you atleast give some info on how to make sure its genuine stuff? thanks*.


mate,

your flirting with a rule violation here.

2. DO NOT post asking where to get steroids . This includes what we call "fishing", which is any post stating that you have a desire to find steroids and you are having trouble finding them. This rule is broken a lot, fishing here will not be tolerated.


http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...7-25-12-a.html

Probably best to edit your post and stay within guidelines.

I'll thank you in advance!

---Roman

----------


## Hydrokracker

> mate,
> 
> your flirting with a rule violation here.
> 
> 2. DO NOT post asking where to get steroids . This includes what we call "fishing", which is any post stating that you have a desire to find steroids and you are having trouble finding them. This rule is broken a lot, fishing here will not be tolerated.
> 
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...7-25-12-a.html
> 
> ...


I think what's he's asking is how to make sure whatever he get's is legit. Unfortunately this is something that I have wondered also. since the compound hasn't been around that long I haven't found a surefire way to check it. Since I have only gotten 1 batch I can't really compare anything. Another thing is that depending on your source depends on the medium it's suspended in which I also don't like. You can either get it in PEG or Ethyl alcohol. So it seems kind of difficult.

----------


## Hydrokracker

Legs again friday. squatted 225x10 275x7 275x7 275x5 225x5. felt strong, easier than normal. next Friday I will probably go up to 315, I dead lift on Tuesdays so I usually don't squat too too heavy after that as my lower back gets pretty spent and I don't feel comfortable supporting the heavier weight. I am definitely getting stronger quicker than normal. legs are especially jumping up in strength faster than any other muscle group. I am seeing a consistent change week by week (I also train them twice a week and since its a larger muscle group I guess that makes sense). 




> I appreciate the diligence of your log. I don't have time right now to read the whole thing, but I too have been looking into Ost.
> 
> So it's been maybe three weeks now. In a nut shell, what have you noticed? Anything yet?


I've been trying to keep this log very specific and not allow a placebo effect. I haven't gained any weight, I've actually lost weight since I started the osta. Although I am leaning out and gaining strength. in a nutshell I would take this if I was cutting. I probably won't take it again until I am. I don't see a benefit while bulking. and I don't plan to recomp again ever. This is a one time thing for me.

----------


## dlou

yes I apologize if I violated any rules. im not looking for specific companies or specific info on WHERE to get osta, just some info on making sure its not fake is all. im not looking for steroids or having trouble finding osta, just some advice on making sure its real was all I was asking..........theres quite a few places that have it. sorry to all if any rules broken

----------


## dlou

hydrocracker, could you tell me if there have been any side effects? the s4 has def given me the yellow tint and trouble adjusting when coming in from being out or when getting up in the morning.....certainly nothing I cant deal with. no momentary blindness or trouble seeing. wondering whats to be expected from osta?

----------


## Hydrokracker

International chest day once again yesterday. I am getting to the point where I am going to switch my chest day to tuesday because the jabroni level is out of control. I couldn't get on a bench at all so I had to use dumbbells. I hit 80x10 100x10 110x7 110x5 then went on to incline bench and the rest of my workout. pretty much had to focus on flys and some other non compound movements. 

I weighed 222.4, it appears that my weight is stabilizing and that I won't be gaining the 6-10lbs everyone has promised....but my strength is going up and slight fat reduction. 

I haven't had any sides to speak of. the only thing I can really think is that I'll take it and the nolva at the same time and about an hour later or so I'll get kind of foggy. just feel really tired and out of it. I do wake up pretty early and get to work before the sun is even up so it may just be my body waking up or something. its really nothing that is too bad.

----------


## white menace

> hydrocracker, could you tell me if there have been any side effects? the s4 has def given me the yellow tint and trouble adjusting when coming in from being out or when getting up in the morning.....certainly nothing I cant deal with. no momentary blindness or trouble seeing. wondering whats to be expected from osta?


ive done a cycle of osta, and now am currently doing my second, with s4

sleep problems were big for me, got to the point where i got insomnia, lol 3/4 of the night felt like hallucinating weird as **** things.
dreamt i bit off a mates nose. last monday, but thankfully that was the last one i got, it stopped now.
i got a *little* paranoia, but that could just be a little placebo.
some oestrogenic sides are quite possible, itchy/puffy nippples and so on, even slightly atropied testicules but they seem to go away after week 2-3 for me.
but after week 1 i get crazy libido.
thats all i can really say about the sides

these things may or may not happen, most people get slight sleeping problems, but i got them real bad, but thats probs coz i took 2 weeks off after an 8 week cycle before jumping bak on agan, currently on week 4 out of 10.

----------


## white menace

> yes I apologize if I violated any rules. im not looking for specific companies or specific info on WHERE to get osta, just some info on making sure its not fake is all. im not looking for steroids or having trouble finding osta, just some advice on making sure its real was all I was asking..........theres quite a few places that have it. sorry to all if any rules broken


does it take like petrol/gasolene/motor oil and vodka. 
it should have a warm sensation.
i use the cheapest out there (not giving out source or price, but a quick google search can get you the answer)

----------


## Hydrokracker

Trained legs yesterday. Felt weaker than I have in a very long time deadlift 315x10 365x5 315x7 315x5 then squats 225x10 225x7 275x5 275x3 225x7. I was feeling weak and out of breath so I moved to leg press (which I never do) but felt great on the leg press. It is increasingly hotter in my gym now 80* at 7pm. sweat out about a L of water.

I weighed 219.8 yesterday. My diet was not on point and that was probably the reasoning behind my shitty feeling at the gym and no strength. Some days you're just off you know.

I have the opposite sleeping white menace, I sleep harder. My dreams are equally as weird though. 

I will be finishing my nolva bottle tomorrow I think. i have another on deck though.

----------


## MakeEveryRepCount

Hey Hydro. Just wanted to say thanks for the log. As you stated in your opening post, it doesn't seem as if there are any other reliable logs on osta and I have been following yours intently.

I'll be interested to see what your finishing stats are but so far, it looks like I'd be wiser to save my money...

----------


## Hydrokracker

My diet was on point yesterday and strength and weight were back up. Trained back and destroyed it. I am literally hurting typing this right now. I felt really good throughout the workout and just kept wanting more and more. Finished shrugs and decided to do a little forearm work. Got to the point where I couldn't close my hand anymore. Pretty awesome feeling.

weighed 221.6 yesterday, so Tuesday's weight was a fluke due to diet and water intake (again I weigh at the gym at night instead of the morning peeless like I should /caring)

MERC, I'm thinking that too man. It's feeling more and more like a muscle preserver than anything else. I feel like I should take it while cutting. To make sure no muscle is catabolized. If it works in that aspect then it's probably worth it. I know I hate the fact that I lose a little muscle every time I cut. My recomp is working but It's nothing I couldn't do without ordinary dieting and some cardio, HMB (which I am taking anyway), and some serious diligence.

----------


## Hydrokracker

*weird dreams: So last night I dreamed that the fish from American Dad (I rarely watch tv so I don't know how he got in there) was my wedding singer. and he was singing for the longest time....the '50s version.

----------


## Hydrokracker

Sorry I didn't post yesterday. 

Thursday I worked shoulders and tris. Felt very good worked hard and blasted them.

Weighed 222.2

----------


## Hydrokracker

Worked legs again yesterday. Felt pretty good. Squat 225x10 275x7 275x7 275x4(failure leaned forward when my ass was on the ground) 225x10. I am having some tendon soreness in my quad where it ties into my hip. It goes away during leg press. Leg press felt good too.

I known in said I was going to go to 315 atg this week but I wasn't feeling it. I don't like the light weight but I am getting more of a burn when I train light and high reps. I'll probably go up next week though.

Weighed 221 yesterday.

I also stepped my Nolva down to 10mg today. Nips are completely back to normal but I want to keep them that way. So I cracked open my second bottle of nolva.

----------


## Hydrokracker

Pounded chest yesterday early in the day so I avoided the jibronies! Not now chief I'm in the fvckin' zone! Typical strength of the beginning 225x10 245x7 265x5 265x3 245x5 225x5, then on to incline where after a bench session like this I usually don't go more than 205x5 but went 205x7 225x5 225x5 then 205x7 then close grip 135x7x3 then on to dumbbells and killed em. 

Yesterday felt good all around. I kept hitting and hitting my chest and then destroyed my biceps. 

Here's where it got weird. So I had a pretty off diet weekend, I bbq'd friday saturday and sunday. steak friday and burgers sat and sun. I admit I fvcked my diet up but I had a fun weekend. well I step onto the scale and had to step on and zero it and step back on....3times. It read 227.2. I also had 3 large shits at work yesterday so IDK WTF happened. We'll see again today as I'm sure it will be down much more today.

I am really starting to think this Osta isn't doing anything really. I mean I have great workouts with or without it. My diet is pretty much in check all the time anyway. No humungous strength or weight gains have been made and it's been 5 weeks. It is definitely the culprit for the gyno though. I stepped down the nolva yesterday and my nipps already have slight sensitivity. no puffiness though. Everyone has said this stuff takes time to work. Well I have given it time and been patient. also diligent on this log so you all can see. I may cut it off this Thursday just because I'm not seeing any real results to speak of. I haven't decided yet.

----------


## MakeEveryRepCount

What does your carb intake look like normally? I know I only get those kind of swings when I go from relatively low carb (or really low carb) to a carb up. 3g of water for every gram of carb in your muscle can cause a pretty good swing (I've experience up to 8 pounds if I really binge out...two days later I'm back down).

Bummed it didn't work out for ya. Looks really promising. Alas, its seems there is still a lot of work to be done on SARMs . On the other hand its caused me to re-delve into the anabolics so I should be highly informed whenever I can get life settled and really dedicate myself to a true cycle.

----------


## Hydrokracker

> What does your carb intake look like normally? I know I only get those kind of swings when I go from relatively low carb (or really low carb) to a carb up. 3g of water for every gram of carb in your muscle can cause a pretty good swing (I've experience up to 8 pounds if I really binge out...two days later I'm back down).
> 
> Bummed it didn't work out for ya. Looks really promising. Alas, its seems there is still a lot of work to be done on SARMs. On the other hand its caused me to re-delve into the anabolics so I should be highly informed whenever I can get life settled and really dedicate myself to a true cycle.


Lately my carbs have been really low. 200-250 range depending on what I feel like eating. Yea I'm thinking that my swing in weight was due to a high carb weekend and then the high water intake.

I trained legs yesterday. Again another great session. Although strength was down a bit which isn't concurrent with my high carb intake weekend. Dead lift 225x10 315x10 315x10 315x7, I just wasn't feeling it. Then I went to SLDL and did 225x10x3 then squats 225x10 275x5 275x5 275x3(failure, good failure). I then continued to do some new stuff a guy showed me. The workout felt great, just no strength.

So. I decided that I am going to terminate the cycle. As of now. I'll continue nolva until nipp sensitivity returns to normal again. I will continue to update the log as time goes by, probably not daily though unless things change daily.

So far my thoughts on Ostarine are as follows. I have continued to build strength while on a calorie restrictive diet. A recomp diet actually with little cardio. I have lost some fat as I went from hovering around ~225 ~10% to hovering at 220 and slightly less fat (I'll take a caliper test tomorrow). 

I definitely wouldn't trust ostarine for a bulking cycle. Doesn't seem like there is a point to. There is potential for a cutting cycle though.

I would like to see some results of a cut on it. A real cut though. Like 6 week contest prep cut. I may experiment next season....

----------


## Hydrokracker

So I had a shitty session yesterday. I trained back. I didn't want to be there. Lethargy out of control. Strength was still there but there was no desire to be in the gym. Of course I did what I had to do, but even a preworkout didn't get me in the mood. This is not like me. I haven't had a day I didn't feel like being there in months....

I weighed 222.2 yesterday.

I am getting all my ducks in a row for an LGI T-Var and Mag-25 cycle plus some trenazone (TD) to kick up a few pounds. I wont start this until August because I am getting married and moving between then and now. I'll have a log for this don't worry

----------


## Java Man

So is your Ostarine trial over? Did you get any blood tests for hormone levels? I'm curious to see what kind of rise it causes (no pun intended lol) in test levels... also FSH/LH changes.

----------


## Twin

thx for the log.

----------


## Hydrokracker

> So is your Ostarine trial over? Did you get any blood tests for hormone levels? I'm curious to see what kind of rise it causes (no pun intended lol) in test levels... also FSH/LH changes.


Yea I am done with it. It simply wasn't doing anything for me. I am currently recomping and everyone says that this compound shines while recomping. I didn't see a bit of difference except maybe preventing wasting. I "felt" stronger the entire time. but I believe it was placebo. i did not get bloodwork done. But I can tell you my estrogen is up because of gyno. I am still taking nolva to rid myself of it.

----------


## Hydrokracker

I'm glad to say there is no crash after termination like aas. I'm still 222 and just as strong ans hard. Had a great independence day workout. Killed back and bis with my wife and got my arms full of blood for the pool today.

----------


## Hydrokracker

ok so I have another update. I am basically on my third week off. Gyno is completely gone and no puffiness what so ever. I am excited about this because I am super conscious about them. 

Last week I had some slow sessions. I basically trained pretty light but still got super sore. For example usually I train legs like this Deadlifts, Squats, unilateral leg press, hack squat, leg extension, leg curls, calves calves calves. Well last week I got deadlift squats and lunges. I was sore until saturday. and this week I am getting super super sore and training back to my regular regimen. my weight is still 222 though. strength is slightly down. But I think I am just a little less intense in the gym......So maybe this stuff did work...idk. Again I am not mentioning a company so don't think I am going back on my word to support them.

----------


## yosimitesam

Hydrokracker, thank you for your detailed log. From what I've been studying about SARMS , most users ultimately conclude what you did, which is they work well as a nice bridge between cycles to keep you motivated and prevent muscle wasting. 

I did want to ask. Did you notice any benefits to your joints? I've also read Ostarine can have a positive effect on bone and connective tissue, and didn't know if you had any prior joint issues that may have benefited from your Ostarine use?

Thanks again for the log,

----------


## 5.56-.223

Thanks for the log. I will be going on a Clen -T3 cycle and will be using MK-2866 to prevent mass loss during cycle. Sounds like they help you keep what you already have.

----------


## Steroidman99

Has anybody of you bothered to check liver values after a cycle with Ostarine? I really wonder, because mine were through the roof on mere 10-15 mg/day. And it didn't produce much strength anyway, despite that I combined it with S4 (30-40 mg/day).

I had the same experience even with Ostarine powder from China. And I was taking up to 40 mg/day. My liver values were twice higher than the maximum limit. This is a hepatotoxic sh*t!

----------


## pZanity

Great log, Im currently comning to the end of a sust and deca 16 week cycle, Im debating on proviron or ostarine to add to pct, then carry it on as a bridge to next cycle.

Do you think osta or proviron would be best?

----------


## Hydrokracker

Sorry for the lack of responses. I don't have a computer anymore nor do I have internet at my new house. I did notice a slight relief in my tendonitis but it quickly returned after I stopped the osta.

I would jot recommend osta for pct as it is suppressive.

----------

